# A dilemna



## neilbarker (Oct 2, 2009)

My next door neighbour, a single mum, recently moved in. Shortly after, she acquired two kittens - one male and one female.

One day my wife and I were in the garden when we heard kittens meowing and looking over the fence, we found two kittens approx 16wks old left out on the back garden, seemingly hungry and wanting attention. Our neighbour had gone out and was nowhere to be seen.

They jumped up the fence and wanted to come and play, as kittens do. We gave them some food, which they absolutely woolfed down. They spent a long time in our garden, despite us having a ten yr old cat, Buffy, who looked at them with a degree of suspicion from afar!

It was getting late and our neighbour still hadn't got back and we noticed that the back garage door she'd left open for them had blown shut in the wind and they had no shelter. I improvised a hook and managed to pull the door back open for them.

We told her later and she didn't seem that bothered to be honest and we were quite concerned.

A week or so later, she went out Friday, Saturday and only returned late on Sunday evening - the kittens had been left with a door that kept blowing closed and any other cat could go in and eat any food left for them.

We've felt desperately sorry for them and done our best to provide some food and shelter for them, as we do not believe our neighbour is properly looking after them, not does she seem that bothered when we ask her.

It's getting cold outside now and they seem to be left outside all night, which seems cruel. They've come to regard our garden as 'home' and spend most of their time here. Our cat, Buffy, whilst she'll never be their best friend, seems to have accepted them and allows them to come up to her.

Last night was bitterly cold and we heard a pawing/scratching noise at the rear patio door and there they both were, seemingly desperate for attention and warmth. We'd been trying to avoid this for a while, but I said to my wife that we just couldn't ignore them anymore and we allowed them in. They had a whale of a time, playing with toys as though they'd never played before. When they were tired out, they came and sat on our knees and fell deeply asleep. I wonder if it was the first really good sleep they've had for ages, being on edge outside normally.

We allowed them to stay in our living room overnight and they were perfectly happy and greeted us with a cheery "MYA!" this morning. We left them outside and they're happily in the little shelter I made for them on our patio table.

We're now faced with the dilemna with what we do - my wife and I would willingly take them in and become our cats, it's just how we approach next door for I really don't know how she'll react.

Both need spaying/neutering soon, as they'll be around 4-5 months old now. I wonder how, as a single mum, she's going to be able to afford this, or even if they've been vaccinated.

What do we do??

(Sorry for the length of this - didn't know how else to describe things)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow that's a difficult one isn't it, how lovely are you two. Lucky kittens finding someone who cares.
I would talk to her, is she approachable? what age are her children.
She may be finding it a bit hard & you could be the help she need's, & it's not as if you are miles away if the kiddies want to see the kittens.
Just as long as you don't get used for paying all the bill's then her wanting the kittens.
I would have a word, tell her what's been happening & what you have done for the kittens.
Let us know how you get on....... looks like you both have fallen head over heels anyway


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

you could contact the cats protection league who cuuld help her and also see if the cats are in danger

Cats Protection


----------



## neilbarker (Oct 2, 2009)

Success!

I'd been worrying about them all day and I came home last night and they were delighted to be let back in again and be fed. I had my dinner and they 'assisted' in the way kittens do....

When my wife and her mother came in a little later, she said, "Have you seen the notice in next door's window"?

She'd put a notice up, offering the two kittens to a good home - I rang her immediately and she's so pleased we've taken them in as she has a new job which gives her less money (all credit to her for wanting to work, even though it pays less than benefit) and she can't afford them.

So, they're now renamed "Mack and Mabel" and happily live with us now 

Just got to fetch them a coded collar key each for the electronic cat flap and then they can come and go as they please.

Then we'll get them vaccinated/identichipped and when necessary, neutered.

Two happy kittens and a happy "Mum and Dad" for them )))


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

That is brilliant new for them and you! Pics of them would be lovely


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done you, how lovely that it all worked out for you in the end!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Fantastic, it's great when it's a nice ending. Well done, & what lucky kittens are they


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a happy ending. Do we get to see pics of the little darlings?


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

a happy ending for two lucky kittens,i am so pleased that yoy have them, what a kind and caring couple you are that's really fantastic! have a wonderful life Mack & Mabel.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Great news They couldn't have been any luckier then to be with you both


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's such fantastic news, lucky kittens, and sounds like you are both very happy too  any photos?


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

thank god. they are lucky cats x


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

what a great ending!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww thats brilliant! bet the woman was glad they only went nextdoor as well!


----------



## neilbarker (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll take some pics of them soon - I am a professional photographer for a newspaper after all!!

They're both snuggled up on our settee - happy as the proverbial. These two really don't know how much they've fallen on their paws, as we're both real animal lovers and they'll want for nothing in their lives


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Awh I'm so happy for you and the lucky babies... though I nearly spit a drink all over my laptop!

My first two cats were Mabel and her son Mack... though he was renamed Indy after we decided to keep them as our dog is Max


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

what a happy ending for all of you.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Fabulous news I'm sure they will have a great home with you.

Just wanted to say one thing though!

I am a single mother!

I can afford to spey/neuter aswell as vaccinate, insure, provide for and even help out fostering rescues! Please please dont tar us all with the same brush! 

Not all of us are incapale of looking after our pets properly (and if i say so myself better than most of the general public!)


----------



## neilbarker (Oct 2, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I can afford to spey/neuter aswell as vaccinate, insure, provide for and even help out fostering rescues! Please please dont tar us all with the same brush!


I'm sure you can, however we knew full well that she was having a hard time financially - nothing was meant to 'tar' everyone the same


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

neilbarker said:


> I'm sure you can, however we knew full well that she was having a hard time financially - nothing was meant to 'tar' everyone the same


Phew thats ok then

Its hard enough having to deal with peoples pre-concieved ideas of single parents in the real world without having to encounter them on here.

No hard feelings xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

What a lovely story.They are very lucky kittens. I can't wait to see some pics of them. Whats so lovely is they chose you! 

Izzie


----------

